# Connecting US laptop to PAL TV



## nwadair (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it possible to connect a US laptop to a PAL system TV via an S:Video cable? We're moving in January, and I want to see if I should bring DVDs to play on the laptop. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think you' ll have a problem, as most laptops are made in China these days - or at least made for the international market. But depending on how long you're coming over for, it may be easier to just get a zone-free DVD player when you get here. (Has to be zone-free otherwise it won' t play the US Zone 1 videos.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nwadair (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Bev. So, UK TVs have S Video inputs?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Buy a hackable DVD player so you can set the region coding to 0 and play both US and UK DVDs. A Google on the key words in the first sentence will find sites that list the hacks. It's usually a 60-second job with some "secret" key presses on the remote. Avoid buying any DVD player that is not hackable or requires the firmware changing.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi There:

S-Video is an international standard connection. At most you might have to go into your laptop video settings and have the output as PAL. 



nwadair said:


> Is it possible to connect a US laptop to a PAL system TV via an S:Video cable? We're moving in January, and I want to see if I should bring DVDs to play on the laptop. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure you won't have a problem. If push comes to shove find a tv that can accept an VGB or DVI connection. That's how I have my slingbox set up.

-Tom


----------

